
NoSQL is Catching On in the Enterprise - SkyRocknRoll
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/07/nosql-is-catching-on-in-the-enterprise.php#.ThQH5Oj56vg.hackernews
======
SkyRocknRoll
NoSQL Going to Grab a considerable amount of datastore market share

